# Auf der Suche nach einem richtigen Gaming Stuhl  ~150€



## Bananaface (10. Dezember 2014)

*Auf der Suche nach einem richtigen Gaming Stuhl  ~150€*

Liebe Community,
ich wollte mir von meinen Eltern zu Weihnachten eine neue Sitzgelegenheit zum zocken wünschen.
Ich bin 15 Jahre alt, bin 1.68 m groß und wiege 50 Kg.
Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sollte stimmen.
Ich habe da an sowas gedacht
Chefsessel Racing - Schwarz/Blau | Home24

Was meint ihr dazu?
Ist das völliger Schrott oder das beste für den Preis?
Könnt ihr mir da was gutes empfehlen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Bananaface


----------



## GrannyStylez (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem richtigen Gaming Stuhl  ~150€*

Ich kann dir leider keinen Artikel nennen, jedoch würde ich dir einstellbare Armlehnen empfehlen


----------



## Ryle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem richtigen Gaming Stuhl  ~150€*

In dem Preissegment ist mehr oder weniger alles "Schrott", allen voran die Racing Stühle. Das Problem bei den ganzen Stühlen bis ~300€ ist meist die Mechanik, der Bezug und die Polsterung. Nach einem Jahr oder auch weniger sind die Polster durch und du sitzt auf der Verschalung, der Bezug verliert an Farbe, reißt auf oder es bilden sich Abriebspuren. Noch lustiger wird es wenn die Mechanik versagt, dann wackelt der Stuhl nämlich unkontrolliert oder er hängt in eine Richtung was auf Dauer dann zu Haltungsschäden führt. Der von dir gepostete Stuhl ist im Übrigen genau so ein Kandidat, den hab ich schon mehrfach unter verschiedenen Markennamen gesehen. Mein Bruder hatte so ein Ding, nach nem Jahr war Stoff, Polsterung und Mechanik für die Katz.

Für 150€ biste mit dem Ikea Markus Stuhl noch mit am besten beraten, da dir hier wenigstens nicht nach einem Jahr die Mechanik um die Ohren fliegt wie es bei beinahe allen sonstigen Angeboten der Fall ist. Dazu kommt noch 10 Jahre Garantie und haltbare Polsterung, nur höhenverstellbare Armlehnen fehlen, aber die kosten im Normalfall alleine schon um die 100€. Besser wäre etwas vernünftigeres zu kaufen, aber für 150€ kommst du da eben nicht weit. Aber verzichte lieber auf Optik und sitze danach zumindest halbwegs anständig, den Ikea Stuhl kannste auch mal zur Probe sitzen und hast eben einen direkten Betrieb bei dem du das Ding umtauschen kannst wenn mal was damit ist.

Bei Prosedia und Interstuhl könntest du dich auch mal umsehen wenn du noch ein paar Euro rauskitzeln kannst. Für ~180-200€ bekommste da teilweise was besseres.


----------



## Bananaface (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem richtigen Gaming Stuhl  ~150€*

Gebe es für 200€ was besseres?
Die Stühle bei Prosedia/Interstuhl gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## Bananaface (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem richtigen Gaming Stuhl  ~150€*

Wie sieht sieht es mit dem aus?
Drehstühle | POCO - Der Superwohnmarkt | Ihr Möbeldiscounter

Ich hab da mal angerufen und der Mann am Telefon meinte, dass ich eine 2 Jahres Garantie kriege und das in solchen Fällen, wie du beschrieben hast es Umgetauscht werden kann.
Und der Laden ist bei mir in der Nähe, heißt ich brauch ihn nicht im Internet bestellen.


----------



## Joselman (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem richtigen Gaming Stuhl  ~150€*

Poco und gute Qualität passt leider nicht zusammen. (Meine Erfahrung)


----------

